# How to Choose the Perfect Long Gun Safe (With Suggestions)



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2019/01/woody/best-gun-safes/


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

olout said:


> If I were you, I'd consider the best gun safe under 1000 . VAULTEK VT20i seems to be well worth considering. This safe is pretty new to the market and it's not well known yet. But I'm very happy with it. It was a little more then I wanted to spend but I believe it was well worth the investment. For my needs #1 it must be kid proof, I have two very inquisitive little ones. Do you have kids in the house?
> 
> BTW, this resource can be pretty useful for you https://secretstorages.com/


https://vaulteksafe.com/


----------

